# Cici keeps peeing



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

She has pee'd every like 20 minutes for the past few hours, which is not like her :S is this because she got spayed 4 days ago? hmmm why is she doing this, anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What meds is she on following her spay? I know some make them need to urinate more frequently. Someone with a better knowledge will chime in Im sure, I cant think what medications they are but I would think thats whats causing it.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

hmmm I can't recall the name, but it was just 1 pill and I was to quarter it and give them to her the following 4 days so she's had them all. It probs is the meds yeah, she is acting her fine dandy self anyway


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Or it could be an infection, if it carries on I'd see the vet

Deme x


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Well she is at the vet in 6 days to get the stitches out so if it carries on I'll see about it then, thanks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Frequent urination usually spells a urinary tract infection. I would get her checked. You don't need an infection in her urinary tract right after her spay. They are uncomfortable!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I wouldn't wait 6 days, if it is an infection the longer its left the worse it is to treat. I'd be back at the vets tomorrow if it doesn't stop, but then that's me...


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok I shall phone the vets as soon as the open tomorrow! I'll let you all know what they say, I'll also do some research tonight to find out if it could be related to her getting spayed


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmmmm, well Cici pees on a nugi pad, I just went over to the pad to see if there was any change in colour in her urine, and there was no pee there :S:S? Does that mean it's hard for her to pee? is this a big sign of a UTI?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Its soundong more and more like an infection but don't quote me on that I am not a vet.

However signs of small frequents pee's could be that it stings so she is holding it in until she has to go. The squatting could be she feels the need to pee but can't and this can occur even with a full bladder.

Even for peace of mind calling the vet is the right way to go and its great to hear your gonna call them tomorrow.

Keep us posted

Deme x


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

I will, aww I hate when these things happen gets me so worried and uneasy  poor little soul xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I know, join the club lol, I worry terribly with my two

Deme x


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey has a bladder infection right now, Friday she peed like 4 times in 20 minutes and the last time she squatted and nothing came out. So I had my dad (vet) check her and her bladder was really irritated/thickened so we added an anti-inflammatory to her meds (antibiotics). She seems to be feeling better tonight. I would definitely recommend a vet check asap, I had a bladder infection myself a little over a month ago and OMG I thought I was going to die, very painful and uncomfortable. So I am tending to emphathize with my Zoey more as I've been there, done that.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

That's me just back from the vet!! Yayy Cici's fine, they said her bladder's probably still a little bruised from her being spayed last week and she came off her meds yesterday so that probably caused it. The vet gave me more meds for her to take to ensure it's not painful for her, hopefully tomorrow she'll be fine wooo I love good news  Oh and 'cprcheetah' I've had one to and oh my I know it was probably the worst thing I've ever went through it's so unbelievably uncomfortable :O aww I to sympathise with Zoey


----------

